# Cats and Rats in Same Room



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So I have a cat named Timmy, and before I got rodents he would always sleep in my room with me. When I got mice, he had to start sleeping in the living room. Now I have rats, and of course he's never allowed in. But lately, especially since my brother recently moved out, Timmy has started sitting at my bedroom door waiting for me to come out. It's really kind of sad, I think he's lonely and wants someone to hang out with him more. I'm out and about during the day a lot, and he doesn't like to just sit with me, but I think he wants to start sleeping in my room again since he's started camping out at the door. What do you guys think about letting him sleep in my room at night again? The mice are now up high in a bin cage, and I could cover the rat cage with a sheet or move it to another part of my room and block access by bringing the bathroom and closer door together. Timmy is declawed so he couldn't claw the rats through the bars. Is this just a disaster waiting to happen? I just feel bad he's started waiting outside the door for me, I try to love on him during the day but he's a really weird, confused cat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

We have inside cats and they've never bothered the rats before. I don't think Timmy would cause any problems, especially since he's declawed. Would he even be able to stick his paw through the bar spacing?


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

I also have an inside cat and all she ever does is stare at them occasionally... My cat isn't declawed and my CN has bar spacing that would allow a claw inside- she hasn't even tried, and if she did, the rats would get away fast enough/her aim wouldn't be good enough to hit them. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't think so, and even if he did, us can't do anything but nub them lol. My rats would just smell his paws, they don't bite through the bars even though I feed treats through the bars all the time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

I mean as long as they are in their cage it shouldn't be an issue. We had our two youngest in a cage by our bed and all the cats came and slept near them or would sit and watch them in the cage. The girls were a little unsure at first but they don't seem to have any issues now. Only two of our cats are declawed, but the cats can't get their paws in. They havn't even bothered their tails, and Ellie is known to hang her tail out.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Our two cats are allowed constant access to the room where the rats' cage is (apart from when the rats are having their free ranging time, of course). The one cat ignores them completely. The other loves to watch "rat TV", but that's as far as it goes. I don't think it should be an issue.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I have two cats plus 4 rats plus 2 gerbils and I've never restricted access for my cats to any room. I think that the more the cats are exposed to the rats, the less interesting they will be to the cats. They become just part of household and nothing special. Plus the cats will see you interacting with the rats and know that they are part of the family and not prey. My cat Thomas sits on the couch next to me every night while I'm watching TV and I take the rats out for free ranging and he just sleeps. He's simply not interested because it's a normal part of our routine. 

I really think you'll be fine allowing Timmy back into your room to sleep. And it's not fair that he's been pushed out because of the rats. He's basically lost his mommy and is craving that closeness again. I think if you continue to keep him separated from the rats, he'll grow to resent them and that's when you could run into problems. Cats are smart and he sees that he's being replaced and is no longer allowed to sleep with mommy. He's bound to get jealous and resentful. Just allow Timmy back into your world and be cautious until you see how he does with the rats but I suspect with more exposure it'll just become no big deal to him and you won't have to worry anymore about closing doors and keeping everybody separated.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

My rats are terrified of my cat but they are fine if they are in the cage. My cat sleeps with me


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

My rats have gotten where my cat can lay right beside them and they pay no attention. She had to get used to them, and I wouldn't say they're friends, but I feel confident playing with them with her in the room.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

I have had some cats REALLY enjoy the rodents (came home one day to find my cat sitting INSIDE my hamster's 55gallon aquarium), and others do not pay any attention to them.
I really think it depends on their personalities.

I would allow Timmy into the room while you are there to supervise, and if after a week or so he isn't showing any interest, then let him sleep in your room at night.
Unless you are a really heavy sleepy, I'm sure if there was any kind of fuss that happened in the night you would hear it!


----------

